# my planted tanks



## nico

Hi ,

here are the planted tanks i realized in the past 2 or 3 years , hope you like it   

240L , Sonata







36L , Kamikakushi , low tech






240L , in lucem sanctam






65L , "classic nature aquarium"






65L , "classic iwagumi"






65L , "la clairiere" (never been finished)






240L , "mino no yama"






97L , 






65L , "alternative take"






65L , "douce ambiance"






i'll put some closer shots soon


----------



## SKP1995

Absolutely stunning mate, all of them!


----------



## ziperzip

Piemonster said:
			
		

> Absolutely stunning mate, all of them!



I agree  all of them amazing!


----------



## Nelson

ziperzip said:
			
		

> Piemonster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely stunning mate, all of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree  all of them amazing!
Click to expand...

ditto


----------



## aaronnorth

beautiful tanks, to say "la clairiere" wasnt finished it still looked good and is wery original.


----------



## flygja

The first one, Sonata and the 97L unnamed one are my favourites. The rest are plenty superb too. How do you get those red plants so red?


----------



## Woodpecker

These are absolutely lovely tanks - congratulations on such an accomplishment, a real pleasure to look at.   

Could you add some information about the tanks regarding the set-up and maintenance routines?

Cheers,
Sue


----------



## samc

i agree that they all look great i do have a couple of favorites though


----------



## JamesM

Stunning, Nico


----------



## altaaffe

Asolutely stunning, I'm sure I've seen several of them featured elsewhere as well.


----------



## LondonDragon

Great set of tanks Nico  you sure know what you doing  congrats and looking forward to your future scapes


----------



## Garuf

They're some of my favourite tanks of the moment, yours and sabats. 
I know your secret though, I know it's actually those parrots of yours doing the scaping. Like an avian "ratatouille".


----------



## TDI-line

Nice work Nico, your tanks are amazing.


----------



## zerosimon

Realy nice tanks.
Have you got a photo from mino no yama from the front?


----------



## Dave Spencer

Absolutely first class, uttoshii! I knew everyone would love your tanks.

Dave.


----------



## Fred Dulley

Wow. Are you secretly Mr Amano?


----------



## Garuf

Can we get some more pictures of this tank, she's a beauty!


----------



## zerosimon

Looks like




But ur rockwork is better!


----------



## lljdma06

nico said:
			
		

> 36L , Kamikakushi , low tech



My favorite of the group.  Very beautiful.  Looks like a forest floor in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## skinz180189

Great looking tanks, some great ideas I might borrow/adapt in the future. They must cost an arm and a leg to maintain & purchase all that lot!


----------



## Themuleous

Lovely scapes


----------



## JohnC

wicked stuff.

loving your work.

John


----------



## lljdma06

Well-done!  I like the first kind of forest-floor one best.  But that is just me.  All are lovely, though.


----------



## alzak

I like all Your tanks great job nice to watch


----------



## hydrophyte

Really nice nico. Great job!


----------



## Rainbow Tank

Love the 240l any more pics of that one???


----------



## murph

Amazing tanks, lots to learn from them.

Excellent photos aswell!


----------



## mr_ED

nice scape....    i wish one or two of the tanks in the pic were mine. i've not seen all maybe the file is too big that make it so slow to show up.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 


> 36L , Kamikakushi , low tech"


 my favourite as well. That is how I always want the tanks to look but they never do.

cheers Darrel


----------



## B7fec

WOW!!    These tanks are simply stunning!! A quick question, what method do you use to get those red plants so lush and red!!  

Cheers Ben


----------



## arty

36L , Kamikakushi is Fantastic, absolutely Fantastic


----------



## mr_ED

it seems your thread file is too heavy to show all  your tanks inspiring scape but i must say that you did a great job.


----------



## eternal optimist

stunning work, beautiful!


----------



## johnson529

Wow they're stunning. I'm struggling to get one tank looking half decent let alone 10. I have to say that  the 36L  Kamikakushi is my fave though.


----------

